# Winter Storm Bounceback



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

We generally come down early Spring to fish, generally from Matagorda to Rockport area. 

Not being local, I have no idea when the fishing will bounceback after this winter storm and the fish kills etc. Would y'all go in April, wait until May, or would you go now?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It will take a several years in the very hard hit areas. Several days in the areas that weren't as hard hit. Always go when you can go. Enjoy being out there.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ryan H. said:


> *We generally come down early Spring to fish, generally from Matagorda to Rockport area.
> *
> Not being local, I have no idea when the fishing will bounceback after this winter storm and the fish kills etc. Would y'all go in April, wait until May, or would you go now?


That area got hit the hardest. You might adjust your area north of there to the Galveston bay complex this year. Not sure how south of there did, but might also look at Brownsville.


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

Mansfield got murdered. Rockport/Port O was a lot better but not great. East Matagorda was really bad too.


----------



## scooterfish58 (Apr 18, 2019)

heard galveston east bay area did pretty fair


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

ULM and Padre Island canals had tons and tons and tons of dead fish ... even sea tow was helping out with oil containment floats to contain the dead fish once the winds put them up against the shore ... it boggles the mind there were that many fish to begin with and it all seems a little unreal ... many construction sized dumpsters filled with dead fish and though most look like mullet there's a fair amount of trout and drum ... really sad and doesn't look like a one year quick fix sort of thing ... I've had an Osprey hanging around my dock a while and it looks like he's having a hard time making a living but it may be the best place for him as there were few fish killed in my local canal with it being deeper than most (9ft deep) and no tugs churning up the water ...


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ryan H. said:


> We generally come down early Spring to fish, generally from Matagorda to Rockport area.
> 
> Not being local, I have no idea when the fishing will bounceback after this winter storm and the fish kills etc. Would y'all go in April, wait until May, or would you go now?


What I saw this past weekend in Rockport/Aransas area was devastating. Lots of game fish (reds, trout and even a few flounder) but the amount of dead bait fish was almost unbelievable. The smell was really bad. Fishing in these hard hit areas is going to be harder than before no doubt and I don't see that changing this year.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

On a somewhat positive note. The mullet took a big hit, so trout are more likely to hit a Corky or other lure.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



kenny said:


> On a somewhat positive note. The mullet took a big hit, so trout are more likely to hit a Corky or other lure.


I like that logic. :texasflag


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Fished WestBay Galveston Thursday, though it was a beautiful day, not much action. Small fish. Only saw one dead floating mullet. Fished hard all only to produce 5 fish. On a good note, water looked great!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sgrem said:


> It will take a several years in the very hard hit areas. Several days in the areas that weren't as hard hit. Always go when you can go. Enjoy being out there.


So true. " Enjoy being out there. "


----------



## LIL Rip (Jan 26, 2012)

Everywhere from south padre to east matagorda got hit really hard. Sabine seemed to fair the best with the Galveston complex doing better than most places south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

I am still catching reds. The trout are few and far in between for me. I have been releasing all fish so they can spawn and rebound. Trout are prolific breeders so thatâ€™s good news for a quick rebound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

One thing we all have to realize is, how fragile the ecosystem is after an event like this. I have been guiding out of Seadrift, TX. for 14 years and have never seen all the mangrove bushes brown. some will survive others are done. this will lead to shifting bottoms if their root structures aren't in place to hold the soil. We might see back lake shorelines change and open into the bay proper, we might see islands wash away, and new bars form. But most importantly the sea grasses took a hit all along the coast. This is going to prolong the recovery of bay systems. If shorelines and back lakes are bare, then the bait fish are not going to show up because of the lack of cover. If the food source isn't present, the predator fish will not be there. In my opinion, this is the most overlooked detail of this freeze. In San Antonio bay, there are areas that held their grass, and other areas that are bare. Now in some of these bare areas on Wednesday I saw little green shoots of grass 3-4" long, which is a great sign it means the root structure is still in tact. But now we need rainfall across our bays or river floodings in order to promote growth of these grasses. With river floods it will bring more nutrients to these grasses and speed up the process, but rainfall will help also. 

We saw the same thing take place in Port Mansfield this winter post freeze, grasses started to brown and float. Again, just like in my home waters it is spotty areas, but I think until an event like this we do not realize how important the grasses are. Everybody will adjust to find fish, and luckily in the Seadrift/POC area we have a lot of different structure that is holding the baitfish along with trout and reds. I read most of the comments, and I agree, state wide in the areas that were hit harder, it will take 5-7 years and most of that in my opinion depends on the rate at which the grass can return. Y'all be safe out there, and let a few swim this year.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Depressing.... was really looking forward to getting out a bunch this year.. 

Might be looking at some out of state trips


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

ccoker said:


> Depressing.... was really looking forward to getting out a bunch this year..
> 
> Might be looking at some out of state trips


I think it will force everyone to think outside the box in order to be successful, and for those who pay attention to the small details will be able to learn a lot during these times. Like I have always said, don't be a spot fisherman, learn to read the water.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Galveston Bay*

we were spared the freeze, but our bay system has been devastated from non-stop flooding going on six or seven years straight, and that was coming off a three year drought. so not only have all of our fish been flushed out of the bay system multiple times over the last six/seven years. but now our oyster beds have been depleted to the point of closing oyster season. During normal times Galveston Bay is literally covered with massive live oyster beds. The fresh water and storms have reduced the oyster beds substantially.

Because our bay system is deep versus the shallow waters of South Texas, our oyster beds are the equivalent of their grass beds, without oyster beds for bait and marine life, the recovery will be stagnant. We as fishermen need to do our part, and hope mother nature goes easy on us. :texasflag


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> I think it will force everyone to think outside the box in order to be successful, and for those who pay attention to the small details will be able to learn a lot during these times. Like I have always said, don't be a spot fisherman, learn to read the water.


for sure..
I don't give up easily


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

on a good note: South padre isn't as bad as the most of the midcoast and ULM. Galveston, Sabine, and south padre is where i'd go if you're going to go.


----------

